# "Spitfire 944"-GREAT-Gotta watch-important video



## davparlr (Nov 19, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie3SrjLlcUY_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry, this is a repeat of a previous video but worthy of a repeat.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2013)

Indeed a worthy repeat!


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 26, 2013)

i have seen this before but i still get a charge out if when he sees the movie footage and says "that's me...that's my airplane".....


----------



## Stephen (Feb 10, 2014)

Fantastic video !
Thank You for sharing ..


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 16, 2014)

bobbysocks said:


> i have seen this before but i still get a charge out if when he sees the movie footage and says "that's me...that's my airplane".....


Completely agree.


Wheels


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 28, 2016)

Just found this video and agree with all the above sentiments. One other observation - nice to see there are still some people in the media business capable of showing some class. Great piece of work and hats off to the production team for taking the film to the pilot.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2016)




----------

